# Anchor Line



## Axles (Nov 26, 2010)

Researching family tree now looking for information and advice on the Anchor Line. 

The person I am looking for in on was Angus McKay born Ross_shire 1858, went to sea at aged 14 and settled in New Zealand. He is believed to have sailed on the ship Oamura as either crew or passenger arriving in NZ in 1879.

Can anyone give any advice on the Anchor Line, Oamura, employees of shipping companies or crew and passengers of ships.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Try seaching with the ships name OAMARU official number 71682. Her 1879 crew agreements are in Newfoundland.
http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/searchcombinedcrews.php

Roger


----------

